# Do wives not like sexy photos of...



## rexbobcat (Oct 16, 2012)

...their husbands? I'm surprised there's not a very big market for unisex boudoir photography (I know that boudoir is a feminine term, heh)

Maybe there is a market somewhere? Lol


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Oct 16, 2012)

You'd have to pay me a lot more than I'm worth to take "sexy pictures" of a dude. So for me, that market is non-existent. :lmao:


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 16, 2012)

I know. That's kind of what I'm thinking. I'm not sure I would even know how to do that if I had to. Not to mention its be kind of awkward.

I'm just trying to think of why that is. Lol


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Derrel (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes, boudoir is pics of scantily-clad ladies....pictures of sparsely-clothed guys should be called *dudeoir.*


----------



## mishele (Oct 16, 2012)

So, where do I sign up for these dudeoir shoots?!


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 16, 2012)

mishele said:


> So, where do I sign up for these dudeoir shoots?!



www.picsofmyjunk.com


----------



## mishele (Oct 16, 2012)

bentcountershaft said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > So, where do I sign up for these dudeoir shoots?!
> ...



lol Bookmarked!! Thanks!


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 16, 2012)

I've a photographer friend in NYC who has done a couples session or two she says STEAMY! I am seeing  more and more of people looking for it. The problem comes in the wording and the asking coupled with our society these days. It SOUNDS like porn usually! 
" 
I've never done a male shoot, but damn I would love to! LOL! I am thinking a Valentines mini day???? Hmmmm, men aren't into the sexy "experience" with a bunch of guys, so it'd have to be on game day with a big screen TV and a keg in the 'experience room' instead of champagne, finger foods and chocolate... Maybe I could rent out a firehouse for the party... This could be fun!


----------



## PhotoWhoa (Oct 16, 2012)

Maybe women care more about personality than looks.

Just saying. =)


----------



## pgriz (Oct 16, 2012)

The basic problem is that women (in general) don't think they are gorgeous even when they are.  And guys (in general) think they're God's answer to women and sexy as they come, even if they are not. So guys usually don't think they need help in the beefcake department - they are still somewhat mystified why the world of women isn't beating a path to their door.  There are of course exception...  but in general...


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 16, 2012)

PhotoWhoa said:


> Maybe women care more about personality than looks.
> 
> Just saying. =)


 
Don't lump me in there! LOL!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 16, 2012)

PhotoWhoa said:


> Maybe women care more about personality than looks.
> 
> Just saying. =)


I dunno...women dig the looks of some pretty square, old-looking guys like Ulysses S. Grant and Benjamin Franklin...and those guys have personalities that are,like totally FLAT...so...


----------



## mishele (Oct 16, 2012)

Just a question....
How many guys here would love to get boudoir pictures from a wife or GF?
Do guys really want these as a gift?


----------



## Derrel (Oct 16, 2012)

mishele said:


> Just a question....
> How many guys here would love to get boudoir pictures from a wife or GF?



*Raises hand!!! 

[*actually raises hand, and flails arm around *WILDLY!!!]*


----------



## amolitor (Oct 16, 2012)

My wife likes the nudes I've shot of her, and of me. All in the "tasteful" category, but "tasteful" of dudes is just plain tough. Either you've got some guy with his shirt off (what's risque about THAT?!) or you've got his junk in there. I guess you could do butts, for some kind of middle ground? Not MY butt, which is not particularly pleasing.

My wife is pretty open minded, though.

ETA: The gay community does some excellent work with male nudes, not surprisingly. Not all of them are gay stereotypes, either. I've seen some excellent work of pretty ordinary looking guys.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 16, 2012)

mishele said:


> Just a question....
> How many guys here would love to get boudoir pictures from a wife or GF?
> Do guys really want these as a gift?



That depends on who's wife or girlfriend it is.


----------



## pgriz (Oct 16, 2012)

Actually, I've been a model for my wife, who's an amazing artist in various media.  For figure studies, she uses charcoal or conté, and her models are part of her regular posing workshop, where she and other artists use paid models).  When we were much younger, we did a number of photographs and sketches of each other, mostly as studies in form, curve and light.  Some of those ended up in her exhibited work.  A few years ago, one of my adult daughters found a portfolio case containing material from that particular art period, and was intrigued (I think that's the word) that the various curves and discreet body shapes were that of her parents.  Nowadays, there's more sag than tone, but she still takes my breath away each and every time I see her - sometimes the surface only obscures the radiance within.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 16, 2012)

Men's bodies are utilitarian, like a flatbed truck.  Women's bodies are divine artistic creations, more like a sports car.  Much more of a market for photos of sports cars than flatbed trucks.  

I'm wondering if the OP is old enough to remember this...http://www.mostlyposters.com/images/posters/fullsize/46525.jpg


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 16, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> Men's bodies are utilitarian, like a flatbed truck.  Women's bodies are divine artistic creations, more like a sports car.  Much more of a market for photos of sports cars than flatbed trucks.
> 
> I'm wondering if the OP is old enough to remember this...http://www.mostlyposters.com/images/posters/fullsize/46525.jpg




I don't remember it per se, but that is one sexy photo of George Costanza. 

I just find it kind of intriguing how the female form lends itself better to art than the male form. Male bodies seems more likely to appear pornographic than artistic.

Surely there is some way that the male form can be rendered in the same light (not literally) as the female.

I also find it weird how there isn't much of a niche market for this even though it doesn't seem all that unusual. Especially in an era when people are buying snuggies and professionally done birthing photos (no offense to anyone who actually does do that).


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 16, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> I've a photographer friend in NYC who has done a couples session or two she says STEAMY! I am seeing  more and more of people looking for it. The problem comes in the wording and the asking coupled with our society these days. It SOUNDS like porn usually!
> "
> I've never done a male shoot, but damn I would love to! LOL! I am thinking a Valentines mini day???? Hmmmm, men aren't into the sexy "experience" with a bunch of guys, so it'd have to be on game day with a big screen TV and a keg in the 'experience room' instead of champagne, finger foods and chocolate... Maybe I could rent out a firehouse for the party... This could be fun!



What if the guy was gay (as in "football no thanks...") I know that's stereotypical. It's just for argument's sake)? lol How would you handle that?


----------



## Macdoodle (Oct 16, 2012)

Seems men's bodies were more in fashion before pants and beer bellies-
https://www.beazley.ox.ac.uk/sculpture/default1.htm

and while this is humorous , if it was a man it would be creepy ( due to societal influences)
Sculpture Of Giant Bather Presented In Hamburg - Pictures - Zimbio


----------



## mishele (Oct 16, 2012)

bentcountershaft said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Just a question....
> ...


This^^^lol Am I that far off the mark believing that guys only think boudoir photos are sexy because they are pictures of hot chicks they don't know? 
Chicks get boudoir photos done to up their own self esteem. They want to look hot.  Which there is nothing wrong w/, but it's not totally for the guy.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 16, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > I've a photographer friend in NYC who has done a couples session or two she says STEAMY! I am seeing  more and more of people looking for it. The problem comes in the wording and the asking coupled with our society these days. It SOUNDS like porn usually!
> ...



I am not doing a gay guy day here. That would be a WHOLE LOT EASIER than the straight male day!


----------



## 21limited (Oct 16, 2012)

> How many guys here would love to get boudoir pictures from a wife or GF?



Of who? if she finds out who's boudoir pictures I want there's gonna be a fight. Just saying. Our problem is making sure the pictures we have are never seen by our children. We've already had a "What the hell is that picture doing on your wall" response for a very tasteful, classical shot. I guess no one ever wants to see a picture of mom's boobies no matter how tasteful.But I digress, what was the question again? oh ya, I remember now , wait until she gets home, I'll ask her. We used to have a picture with a certain portion of my anatomy exposed hanging on the wall in our dining room. It took quite a while to convince her it wasn't what guests wanted to look at while eating dinner. It took one set of guests who never came back or said another word to us after one such dinner. Of course that could also be because of the horrible case of the flu I gave them, not knowing I was contagious. That flu was the one where for 24 hours you feel like you'd be taking the easy way out if you just died, but you wished you would just die anyway.. I'd describe it further but this is getting to be a long way from the original topic, so maybe I'll just stop here and head off to bed.


----------



## pic_chick (Oct 17, 2012)

thinking about it way back in the day think Rome some very sexy male statues where craved that are well loved and not pron like at all.. David for exp..... I think it would be very cool to pull from those works for a sexy male photo shoot.


----------



## amolitor (Oct 17, 2012)

The idea that the penis is "pornographic" and that breasts are "not pornographic" is both a real thing, and a pretty modern idea. I don't think there's anything inherently more or less attractive about the male versus female form, but we do labor under some social constructs that make it appear that way.

That said, again, there's some excellent male nudes being made even today, mostly by the gay community. Generally you use more dramatic lighting, Caravaggio styled and with fewer light modifiers. The sharper shadow edges and deeper shadows work well with ideas of masculinity, and the deep shadows can be used to tone down the "pornographic" elements, which leaving the figure still nude.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 17, 2012)

bentcountershaft said:
			
		

> That depends on who's wife or girlfriend it is.



Yup. My wife wouldn't want them.


----------



## unpopular (Oct 17, 2012)

regarding 'boudoir', I think a man's 'sulking place' would be in his garage....


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 17, 2012)

mishele said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



I thought maybe you were offering to send me some of your own boudoir shots and were just being coy about it.  No luck for me this week.


----------



## mishele (Oct 17, 2012)

bentcountershaft said:


> I thought maybe you were offering to send me some of your own boudoir shots and were just being coy about it. No luck for me this week.


lol Overread has some...ask him if he'll share.


----------



## IByte (Oct 17, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> Just a question....
> How many guys here would love to get boudoir pictures from a wife or GF?
> Do guys really want these as a gift?



Yes...yes I do, throw in a quality flask and I'm set for the holidays.


----------



## mishele (Oct 17, 2012)

Do I want dudeior photos of my husband...not really. lol The idea is just not sexy to me. It's actually kinda emasculating.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 17, 2012)

It's funny...I keep seeing this thread title, and inside my brain, each time I see the title, I keep reading it _as if it were being said by_ the great Yoda....and said in his warbly voice, "*Do not wives like sexy photos?*"


----------



## unpopular (Oct 17, 2012)

mishele said:


> Do I want dudeior photos of my husband...not really. lol The idea is just not sexy to me. It's actually kinda emasculating.



Now, I don't know. What's not masculine than this?

http://www.photos.com/royalty-free-images/sexy-man-lying-on-a-bed/147086418

(not pornographic)


----------



## mishele (Oct 17, 2012)

Work, the link does not.


----------



## unpopular (Oct 17, 2012)

works for me. let me see if I can get an alternate...

------

try now.


----------



## jowensphoto (Oct 17, 2012)

mishele said:


> Do I want dudeior photos of my husband...not really. lol The idea is just not sexy to me. It's actually kinda emasculating.



I am so very attracted to my SO, but I can't help but laugh picturing him him on the set of a dudeior shoot.


----------



## amolitor (Oct 17, 2012)

You might find yourself surprised. Dudeoir, if it were to be a real thing, would be a much harder edged, darker, thing than Boudoir as we know it. There's nothing fluffy here. Darker both visually and conceptually. It's the approach I took shooting nudes of myself, and the results were surprisingly ok, even to my eye, and.. extremely pleasing to my wife.


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 17, 2012)

The guy would have to be carrying a chainsaw and smoking a cigar. Nothing fluffy here biatches!!! >: D


----------



## IByte (Oct 17, 2012)

rexbobcat said:
			
		

> The guy would have to be carrying a chainsaw and smoking a cigar. Nothing fluffy here biatches!!! >: D



Expendables 1,2


----------



## mishele (Oct 17, 2012)

amolitor said:


> You might find yourself surprised. Dudeoir, if it were to be a real thing, would be a much harder edged, darker, thing than Boudoir as we know it. There's nothing fluffy here. Darker both visually and conceptually. It's the approach I took shooting nudes of myself, and the results were surprisingly ok, even to my eye, and.. extremely pleasing to my wife.




My problem is I don't want a guy to try to be sexy for me. 
But I'm glad your wife is enjoying your pictures!! 

unpopular....that is EXACTLY what I don't want!! LOL


----------



## kathyt (Oct 17, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> ...their husbands? I'm surprised there's not a very big market for unisex boudoir photography (I know that boudoir is a feminine term, heh)
> 
> Maybe there is a market somewhere? Lol



I am not much into male boudoir but I'll throw in $100 bucks if you and Derrel did a "dudeoir" shoot demonstration for each other and post them on the forum!


----------



## mishele (Oct 17, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > ...their husbands? I'm surprised there's not a very big market for unisex boudoir photography (I know that boudoir is a feminine term, heh)
> ...


I'll pay them $125 if they don't.


----------



## amolitor (Oct 17, 2012)

Any more bids? So far Derrel and I are up $12.50 each!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 17, 2012)

Come on ladies....let's get a bidding war going...


----------



## mishele (Oct 17, 2012)

amolitor said:


> Any more bids? So far Derrel and I are up $12.50 each!


I already have some of Derrel.


----------



## unpopular (Oct 17, 2012)

holy crap.

this is an image I don't even want to think about.


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 17, 2012)

If y'all pay me $150 I will got ahead and not pull a Burt Reynolds. 

NFSW
http://blogs.suntimes.com/scanners/burtcosmo.jpg 

If I do not see the money in my bank account my morning tomorrow be prepared to see my rugged bod laying all seductive-like on a bear skin rug.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 17, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> If y'all pay me $150 I will got ahead and not pull a Burt Reynolds.
> 
> NFSW
> http://blogs.suntimes.com/scanners/burtcosmo.jpg
> ...



BECAUSE rexbobcat's pics are gonna be *BLINDINGLY HOT*:  0009318407664_300X300.jpg

*Because getting a good, unprotected look at rexbobcat in the buff could cause BLINDNESS
*
: Speedway Solar Powered Auto Darkening Welding Helmet: Tools : Walmart.com


----------



## mishele (Oct 17, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> If y'all pay me $150 I will got ahead and not pull a Burt Reynolds.
> 
> NFSW
> http://blogs.suntimes.com/scanners/burtcosmo.jpg
> ...


I'm waking up early tomorrow....lol


----------



## unpopular (Oct 17, 2012)

I've got to agree.

rex is definitely one of the better looking men around here.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 17, 2012)

unpopular said:


> I've got to agree.
> 
> rex is definitely one of the better looking men around here.



So you'll be getting a welding helmet to protect your retinas from *rex's SMOKING HOTNESS*, then, right???


----------



## unpopular (Oct 17, 2012)

... I think I'll need it to protect me from the emotional scarring that your Cheesecake portraits will inflict.

Though you do kind of look like Matt Daemon from The Informant!

102576_matt-damon-in-the-informant.jpg


----------



## Tony S (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm thinking my wife really does not want pictues of my naked fat gut sitting in the recliner with a bag of chips........ I'll spare her that misery.


----------



## manaheim (Oct 17, 2012)

Men... are not pretty.

Well... except for erose's husband.  Purdiest maaaaaaan I ever saw.


----------



## unpopular (Oct 17, 2012)

beautiful men don't age well. Look at Boy George.


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 17, 2012)

unpopular said:


> beautiful men don't age well. Look at Boy George.



I know right I mean what the hell happened!? lol


----------



## ewick (Oct 17, 2012)

.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 18, 2012)

I leave the thread for a day and this is where you people take it?  Time to back this train up, we missed a connection.


----------



## mishele (Oct 18, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> If y'all pay me $150 I will got ahead and not pull a Burt Reynolds.
> 
> NFSW
> http://blogs.suntimes.com/scanners/burtcosmo.jpg
> ...


WAITING....:waiting:


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 18, 2012)

If these photos are going to look anything like this, then I vote NO posting.  :mrgreen:

http://

 Hairy Gun Guy by jwbryson1, on Flickr


----------



## kathyt (Oct 18, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> If these photos are going to look anything like this, then I vote NO posting.  :mrgreen:
> 
> http://
> 
> Hairy Gun Guy by jwbryson1, on Flickr




That's hot!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 18, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > If these photos are going to look anything like this, then I vote NO posting.  :mrgreen:
> ...




He's got it all:  balding, fat, hairy, mullet, guns and guitars.

Every woman's DREAM!


----------



## IByte (Oct 18, 2012)

Pfffft I'll beat that anyday(hmmmm maybe I should post it).


----------



## sm4him (Oct 18, 2012)

unpopular said:


> beautiful men don't age well. _*Look at Boy George*_.



No, thank you. I don't need to just invite the nightmares...


----------



## pic_chick (Oct 18, 2012)

I vote post post them all then us ladies can vote sexiest sexy photo guy of tpf


----------



## IByte (Oct 19, 2012)

Give you ladies something to laugh about over the weekend huh? Lol


----------



## kathyt (Oct 19, 2012)

pic_chick said:


> I vote post post them all then us ladies can vote sexiest sexy photo guy of tpf



Bring it on MEN OF THE FORUM!!!!  Ooooohh, we could even get a TPF calendar ready just in time for the holidays!  Who is gonna make the cover?????


----------



## mishele (Oct 19, 2012)

pic_chick said:


> I vote post post them all then us ladies can vote sexiest sexy photo guy of tpf





kathythorson said:


> pic_chick said:
> 
> 
> > I vote post post them all then us ladies can vote sexiest sexy photo guy of tpf
> ...



Have at it ladies....
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/231416-guys-tpf.html


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 19, 2012)

I posted by junk in that thread.


----------



## mishele (Oct 19, 2012)

mishele said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > If y'all pay me $150 I will got ahead and not pull a Burt Reynolds.
> ...


:waiting:


----------

